# Adhesives to use for gluing Lava Rock to itself.



## Subaru4wd

I picked up a bunch of small, black lava rock... and I want to create some lava rock sculptures... like caves and walls, and cliffs. I want to do this by gluing the rock to itself, and creating piles and domes.

I am looking for some type of adhesive that will dry completely clear, prefferably with a non-gloss finish and wont leach any harmful stuff into my water after a few years.

Can anyone suggest some aquarium safe stuff they have used? 

thanks.


----------



## Drew1901

id use clear aquarium sealant, the one used for the glass. Cant think of any glue that would be fish safe.

Not too sure on lava rock and aquariums, the lava may contain unwanted minerals.


----------



## Razmear

Aquarium safe silicone, super glue gel and hot glue sticks are aquarium safe. I did lots of googling before my last project. The super glue gel has to be the gel type, not normal super glue. I forget the chemical name, but a google should find it for you. 
The silicone needs to setup before it can be used in the tank.
The super glue gel is used by reef people to attach coral in the tank (very quickly and with good aim)
Hot glue is inert as soon as it hardens, which is very fast. 

I'm not sure about the lava rocks being safe, btw.

eb


----------



## Subaru4wd

why wouldnt lava rock be safe??

I ended up using hot glue sticks. My hot glue gun sucks, so I use my butane torch and just heat the sticks up until they are melting and let them drip onto the rocks. Kind of like stick welding.

I have a few pieces completed. I have been making alot of small clusters of rock, and then after they have dried and set properly I glue the small clusters together to form larger ones.

Here are a couple smaller ones.


















I ordered a ton of moss and I am going to set the moss all over the completed structure and then place everything into a spare planted tank until the moss spreads and i can get my tanks ready for them.


----------



## Razmear

I guess Lava rock is safe, I thought it contained calcium but guess not: 
Rocks For Use In The Aquarium - Tropical Fish Forums

The only concern is sharp edges. Good luck with the project and I look forward to seeing the completed work. 

eb


----------



## holly12

Very cool! I love how your lava rock is black! (Mine is a brick colour!) Love the moss idea too!

Def' post pics when it's done.


----------

